# A Birthday Wish for Lacey!



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2015)

@LaDukePhoto 





We hope you have a wonderful day!!​


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 31, 2015)

YAAAAAYYYYYY! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday Lacey !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 31, 2015)

@LaDukePhoto
Happy Birthday Kiddo.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 31, 2015)

happy birthday, such a simple statement, or is it? what makes someone happy? Birthday what's a birthday? year after year we all get wished a happy birthday nothing changes so why bother? We bother because it's a non optional social convention.

so let's continue with the charade shell we?
happy birthday and may all your wishes come true and may you have many more happy ones to come may you also live as long as a tortoise.

I feel so dirty now.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks all! I am actually a few days past my birthday, it was the 15th. I screwed up when I signed up. I had a quiet birthday with the boyfriend and had the luck of having birthday sushi in a completely empty restaurant. I am the queen of the introverts so it was perfect.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 1, 2016)

Glad you had a nice birthday.
Happy New Year!


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------

